# English Test Prior To Membership Approval.



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I would like to suggest that new members take an English exam, before they are allowed to post or reply, on the forum.

I think it would be unfair for current members to take this, as most of us would not be here... And yes, I include myself in this.

Regards.


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

Surely a mods job


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kite said:


> Surely a mods job


mod's


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> kite said:
> 
> 
> > Surely a mods job
> ...


Surely a mod's job*?*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > kite said:
> ...


Perhaps it was a rhetorical statement.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I doubt it, I think it was more likely a comment that didn't require a response.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

kite said:


> Surely a mods job


Of all the posts to miss the possessive article... 

FAIL

Just style it out by editing the post and adding a ':wink:'


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

'Surely a job for the mods?' would have been better...


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Improving the quality of the Forum by introducing an English test alone would have little effect compared to members being required to adhere to the requirements made when joining the Forum. An *I*intelligence *Q*uotient test would similarly have little effect, although it might get rid of the main offenders who continuously flout the Acceptable Use Policy.

*Acceptable Use Policy*
You agree, through your use of this TT forum, that you will not post any material which is false, defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise in violation of ANY lawâ€¦etc


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Improving the quality of the Forum by introducing an English test alone would have little effect compared to members being required to adhere to the requirements made when joining the Forum. An *I*intelligence *Q*uotient test would similarly have little effect, although it might get rid of the main offenders who continuously flout the Acceptable Use Policy.
> 
> *Acceptable Use Policy*
> You agree, through your use of this TT forum, that you will not post any material which is false, defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise in violation of ANY lawâ€¦etc


I think that they should have to stick to speed limits as well, at least the less than 250kt below 10000ft one :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Improving the quality of the Forum by introducing an English test alone would have little effect compared to members being required to adhere to the requirements made when joining the Forum. An *I*intelligence *Q*uotient test would similarly have little effect, although it might get rid of the main offenders who continuously flout the Acceptable Use Policy.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Andrew, you have just decimated the Forum population :roll:

Joe


----------

